# Evaluation of intrathecal pump by roller study under live fluoroscopy



## lkozak30 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,
Could someone please help?  The pump was visualized with fluoroscopy...priming bolus was delivered over 15 minutes...radiography of pump roller before & after bolus were taken and compared...roller appeared to rotate approx. 90 degrees which is consistens with proper function.  Would this be 76000 only?  Thanks for your help!


----------

